# installing subs



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

ok, i know this gets asked all the time but i need insalling my subs.

i drive a '02 SEr spec v, for now i have the subs and amp but i plan to replace all the speakers in my car, so its gonna be an ongoing project.

this is what i have so far,

two 700W subs
one 760W amp 
all the other stuff like wires and box.

please help me from scratch with this install, and remember im a super n00b when it comes to this, i know absolutely nothing so dont flame me too much.
thanks..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what kind of subs, and what kind of amp?


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

well, unfortunately, they are sony... i bought them from a friend for really cheap but now that ive read these forums i feel like a :dumbass: for buying them since i know now that sony isnt that good. 
They are used and the models are discontinued, the subs are 10" 700W xs-L1036
the amp is a 760W xm-2150GSX

all sony xplod :balls:


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

ok, i got my subs and amp installed now, but im a little confused about some other stuff.

i see in some of the wiring diagrams that you could either wire in parallel or series according to your "ohms" load. but i dont really understand any of that, plus, nowhere on my subs or the box does it say anything about ohms. All it says on the box is the power: 700w, the size: 10", and it also says 4 layer voice coil.

i know this is probably a very stupid question, but as i said before i dont know much about this stuff.

So after i decide on either series or parallel wiring, im then gonna start the tweaking process, and ill need guidance there too.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Are your sub woofers single or dual voice coil? How many channels does your amp have? Give me that information and I will tell you exactly how you need to wire your stuff up.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The subs and amp are just an electrical circuit, current leaves the amp, goes through the subs, and then returns to the other terminal on the amp. If your subs are wired in series, the current leaves the amp, goes through one sub, then the other, then back to the amp. In this wiring config, the impedence of each sub adds together, so if you had 2 4ohm subs, the amp would see a single 8ohm load. If your subs are wired in parallel, the current leaves the amp, is split between the subs, joins up on the other side, and returns to the amp. In this wiring config, the final impedence that the amp sees follows a simple equation: 1/(1/R1 + 1/R2). For 2 4ohm subs, the amp would see 1/(1/4 + 1/4) or a single 2ohm load.

You really need to find out the impedence of your subs, I know it doesn't say it on the box, but have you tried looking at the sub's magnet itself? Normally it will say there, but if it doesn't then your only real shot is to get an ohmmeter (aka: multimeter) and test the resistance yourself.


----------



## xhris (Jul 7, 2004)

the subs are SVC and the amp has 2 channels, i just went ahead and installed one sub to each channel and it seems to be working, but istill want to look into maybe getting it done in parallel for a smaller load.

now the tweaking starts, ill search the forums for help on that. 

Thanks for all the help everyone, ill keep this post updated.


----------

